# Sharp LC46D-64U Television...



## sionathan (Apr 29, 2008)

I know this is off-topic, but you guys should all be the right user-base to maybe have a suggestion for me; and i'm scraping the bottom of the barrel already.

Three weeks ago i bought a Sharp Aquos LD46D-64U, and it was a great television right up until this afternoon when one of the kids tripped, bumped into it, and something behind the screen cracked. The plastic face is fine, and with the TV off, it looks pristine; but the glass behind the face is cracked.

I called Sharp support, and the tech tried not to laugh as he politely said that's not a warranty repair, and it will likely cost more to repair the TV than it would to replace it.

What do any of you have to say about that? Does anyone know how/if it's possible to repair something like this, or is it just S.O.L.?

I guess in a year or so, when i've finished paying for this one, i can always look for a vendor who offers a "we'll cover everything" warranty before buying my next set...

Thanks for any suggestions, and sorry if i'm distracting anyone from their pressing PC issues!

» S


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I moved this to a place where it's on-topic.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Do you not have household goods insurance?

It sure would not be a warranty repair, but my household insurance would cover such physical and accidental damage.


----------

